
China sets AI standards – can anyone tell me what they are? - sgt101
Folks, I read : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technologyreview.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;610546&#x2F;china-wants-to-shape-the-global-future-of-artificial-intelligence<p>Can anyone provide the document and a translation?
======
4684499
Here's an article in Chinese: [https://www.jiqizhixin.com/articles/ai-
report-2018](https://www.jiqizhixin.com/articles/ai-report-2018)

Download link of the white paper:
[https://pan.baidu.com/s/1hueUZM8](https://pan.baidu.com/s/1hueUZM8)

I can't find a translation though.

